# Sores?



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Two of our boys have open red sores just below their dew claws. Any ideas what could cause this? Thanks


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Bacterial infection? Mud, wet ground?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

fungus, urine scald, warts, abcess rupture plus all the possibilities that were already mentioned. Could you give some more details of what it looks like, maybe a pic? Is this a buck, what is the pasture like, has this animal been in a closed herd etc?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I was thinking some type of a fungus. They're both almost 2 year old wethers that we've had since they were a few weeks old. I've started treating with Blu-Kote and will post some pics if they don't go away. I have had to remove some of the hoof wall from both of these guys several times this past year because the wall splits and opens up a pocket for dirt (pics posted in previous post). I'm curious if these sores are caused by the same thing that causes hoof rot? They never had any foul smell or pain with the hoof issues though, so I don't know if's hoof rot or not. They just seem to always have splitting walls and pockets and now these sores. They get all the necessary minerals and my other 2 boys have none of these issues.


----------

